# The Berlingo Mini-Camper



## Hatti (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey, 2nd post here thought it would be a good idea to show you guys where I'm at so far and hopefully get some ideas and advice from everyone on where to go next!

Bought my Berlingo a couple of weeks ago, I'm at university and between that and a part time job I have a little on the side to fix the van up..




Considering my small income, it's going to be an as-cheap-as-I-can-get-it job, so that in mind a friend and I stripped and cleaned the inside, then went about insulating. We went for roofing underlay with flashing tape, cut up camping mats and bubble wrap to finish.



We then carpeted some ply panels for the sides, and used wood effect PVC for the floor (don't think this will last but it will do until I get hold of some cheap vinyl..) This was then all screwed in with self tappers. I also carpeted the panels on the back doors and two boxes to cover the wheel arches this morning and will be putting them in tomorrow.



Sorry the last pictures a bit dark, that was taken last night.. I'll take a better one with it all finished tomorrow.

Next plans are a single bed behind drivers seat which can pull out to extend a little bigger to fit two people if needed, a fold down table on one of the back doors and a cupboard behind the passenger seat - all subject to change haha. I don't think it's big enough for a proper kitchen unit and I need space to put my mountain bike in sometimes too so it's more like a glorified tent really! 
Also planning on installing a leisure battery and some lights/sockets for charging laptop/phone etc soon.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 9, 2016)

I used to have a Peugeot Partner, almost from new, just 13k on clock and I loved it. It was so reliable. I didn't convert it as I had 3 dogs at one point but when I ended up with only 1 dog, I used to go off in it and sleep in it with camping mat, cooking stove etc. I'm only 5'2" so I could fit in the back behind the bulkhead with the dog. I used to throw a tarp over the open back doors and peg it down with bungees to give covered outdoor cooking space. Spent 2 weeks in Northumberland in it, some wild camping, some campsites. Loved it. Although I hated the condensation raining down on me every morning. 

That's what made me realise I needed a campervan. I did the tent thing in my youth. I tried a caravan but even a small one was hard work for a single woman who's no longer a spring chicken. So now I have a self converted Transit which I've been converting bit by bit over the past 4 years. The problem is that once you start converting, you want to start using it, so then the converting gets put on hold or slows down..... 

Enjoy the project and the end result. Loads of info on here in old threads about conversion and you could do with talking to a lady called Kangaroo although she doesn't really post on here much any more - she did same as you with a Kangoo. You might find some of her posts in old threads.

:drive: happy vanning


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 17, 2016)

Little van looks great


----------



## Buzzy Beans (Apr 28, 2016)

Truly brilliant and my gaud that should be toasty warm on a cold night.

Are you planning any kind of heating or cooking device for use inside the van and what kind of ventilation are you planning to use?


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks smashing,use some spray foam for the box sections that you cannot get insulation into.
USB plugs like these fro fleebay are v/good.


----------



## Hatti (May 21, 2016)

So, been a few weeks but with University finishing and working I can only get a bit of time here and there to work on the van! But.. Managed to glue some wooden struts to the roof and fabric lined some ply panels, then screwed this into the wood so I've got a decent ceiling.. Also went for a bed, the pull-out slat bed looked good so decided to give that a go.



Just 3 frames, then I attached slats to the two so they slide out, I'll take some more pictures and put a detailed post up tomorrow. The mattress I'm using is pretty basic, just a doubled over memory foam topper with a duvet in there as well for a bit extra (I'm only young so beds aren't much of an issue for me, plus its much more comfy than the camping mat on a tent floor alternative!). I looked at foam but because of the low ceiling in the tiny van, a thick cushion would have not allowed me to sit upright on the bed. However, because the mattress was so thin I had to add 2 ply sheets on top of the slats so I wasn't falling down the holes.. 

Used a fake sheep wool material to make the covers for the mattress and velcro to hold it all together when I'm driving!

I also added fairy lights to the inside for light until I get a leisure battery, and a curtain behind the seats at the front and over the back two windows.

It's starting to look pretty bomber inside!!



Oh, the dog gets a matching bed too haha..

Now need to think about a cabinet to go in the left side and maybe some names for the van too!!


----------



## Fazerloz (May 21, 2016)

How long is your bed?.


----------



## Hatti (May 21, 2016)

It's 160cm total and 80cm wide, but I'm 159 so it's perfect for me! If someone taller wanted to make the same though, could swap the drivers seat for a folding seat or put the bed on the passenger side and then fold the seat and use the extra for foot room


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (May 29, 2016)

*A few years ago*

I called my Peugeot Partner Amii ... told my daughter to tell her mother (my ex) that I was off for the week-end with my new french partner, her name is Amii.  My current van is a Renault Trafic (ex filthy, builders van) and as my other hobby is geocaching and we all call our vehicles cache mobiles ... today I decided to call this one CAche MobILE = Camile.


----------

